# Having ONLY 7-string guitars



## Kaff (May 15, 2017)

So I've played guitar for about 20 years but only recently have started proper training in a guitar school, so keep that in mind when reading this post.

I've owned only 7-string guitars for the past 15 years and only played with a 6-string acoustic with one of my coverbands. Now that I've started to play more, learn proper techniques and compose and record my own music (plus now I have steady income), I'd like to get a couple more guitars to have some versatility (trem+solid bridges, different scale lengths for different tunings etc).

Until now, I've been very content with playing songs that are made for 6-string guitars with my 7-string and don't feel like I'd benefit from owning a 6-string instead of another 7-string. Yet I see bands that switch from 7st to 6st between songs.

So my question is: would I benefit from getting a 6-string guitar instead of another 7-string and if so, why?


----------



## domsch1988 (May 15, 2017)

If you are comfortable with 7's and you can play all the songs you want, there really is no reason to go for a 6. I personally need my 6's because i find it harder to avoid the 7th string on 6 string songs. If this doesn't bother you, go ahead!

The only reason for 6 strings would be, that there is much more options for 6 string guitars. Some things aren't available as 7 stringers (or hard to come by). So if you want classic les paul or strat, your options for 7 strings get really slim...


----------



## Rachmaninoff (May 15, 2017)

For a couple years I played exclusively 7's. At some point, at the non-metal band I was playing, I realized I didn't really need the 7th: I was doing forced arrangements so that I could use it. Then I bought a 6 and it made me wonder how easier it is to play. These days I only have one 7-string guitar, and I must admit I rarely play it.

So my advice is, yes, go for a 6. The main benefit is, no matter what you're used to a 7, a 6 will always be more comfortable to play. And keep both, so you can switch between them.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 15, 2017)

It's hard to avoid that last string all the time. Somenchording and techniques are just easier on a six as opposed to playing the same thing as a seven. But if you can play everything you want, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Nag (May 15, 2017)

There are some things that are just more convenient on a 6-string IMO.

Like tuning to drop C for example, you can do that on a 7, but what do you do with the seventh string ? Tune it to G and have a low flubbing string that barely sounds listenable ? Ignore the string altogether ? Or what ? On a 6 that's not an issue.

Depends on how you want to play, I guess


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 15, 2017)

You really answered this question yourself.
If you don't mind playing songs written for a 6 on a 7 and haven't noticed any difficulties, and since you've stuck with the 7 for so long, it doesn't really sound like a 6 would benefit you personally.

Someone like me on the other hand, when I owned only 7s I found myself constantly wanting a 6 until I ended up buying one again. 
Perhaps you should borrow a friend or bandmates 6 and make it a point to use it for a while. If you find that it provides a benefit, maybe pick one up. You may not mind playing a 7 and not needing it, but you might find playing 6 string songs on a 6 leaves you even more capable. Either way, it'd be nice to have a definitive answer.


----------



## Kaff (May 15, 2017)

I like to keep my 7string in standard tuning since all my guitar school exercises are in standard tuning and have a lot of scaleplaying and stuff. I used to have ADADGBE tuning which was great for metal and I do appreciate the ease of certain riffs in drop tuning.
If I got a 6-string, I'd propably keep it tuned low anyhow (drop C or something).
So while I _can_ play most of the drop C stuff with my standard tuned 7st (and still enjoy the benefits of a standard tuning) it sometimes requires some workarounds.

So maybe predominantly 7st bands use 6st guitars mostly when they need a drop tuning?


----------



## Nag (May 15, 2017)

if you don't use a drop tuning, it can still come in handy to have a 6.

Like let's say you play in *standard* B tuning now. On a 6, you have an open F#, on a 7, you have a G. You could tune one of your sevens to B-E-A-D-F#-B-E and use a capo to replicate downtuned standard tunings on a 6. On a 6 in B, if I fret (low to high) 133211 that's a barre C major chord, I can't play the same chord (the same voicing) on a 7 because of the G string that isn't an F#.

Like I said. You can tune a 7 to whatever you want. If you tune it to BEADF#BE you have a 6 in standard with an extra high string, and you can use a capo to replicate higher tunings. You can also drop the B to A, have AEADF#BE and use that as a base for the dropped tunings on a 6, again with a capo.

I personally consider using a 6 for 6-string stuff just less of a hassle, but if you already own a bunch of sevens there's no reason not to try


----------



## prlgmnr (May 15, 2017)

I'm currently the other way, I've only got 6es and can't decide whether I want a regular 6 for B standard, a baritone 6 or a 7.


----------



## Kaff (May 15, 2017)

HERE is an interview with Misha's views on extended range guitars:



> In a recent interview for Music Radar, Periphery&#8216;s Misha Mansoor talked how people usually think of 7-string guitars as 6-string guitars with one extra string.
> 
> He told: &#8220;There is an expectation that seven strings are better or it is just a six-string with one extra string. That&#8217;s not true: it has its own feel; it is its own instrument. Even coming down to the physical dimensions.
> 
> ...


I find myself writing mostly riffs that could not be played with a standard 6-string, so in a way I agree with Misha, the number of strings limit the sandbox while writing.. As a 7-string guitar feels very natural to me nowadays, I think I'd benefit more from trying different tunings on 7-strings than getting a 6-string just cause.


----------



## bostjan (May 15, 2017)

Meh. I disagree.

I played seven string guitars exclusively for many many years. There's nothing you can play on a six string that you can't play on a seven string. In some extreme examples, you might have to slightly modify a technique.

It's not a different musical instrument or anything like that - there is no magic to it, in fact, there is no magic involved in guitar construction at all - pretty much everything is either just as it seems or easily explained. There is no reason why a seven string is not just a six string with an extra string, construction-wise. There are no techniques on a seven that cannot be used on a six, and vice-versa.

I don't intend this to be a dig at metal players, especially Misha, but the idea seems to come from the tendency in metal and metal-influenced genres to ride the lowest string. So, whether you have a low B or a low E or a low F#, the techniques involved in playing the instrument are the same, but if one of your techniques involves thumping or chugging the open lowest string, then the tuning you use will affect the sound.


----------



## A-Branger (May 15, 2017)

7 string IS a 6 string with an extra low (or extra high if your tune your 6 to B) 

theres no riff that you make on a 7 string that you cant make on a 6 string tunned to B (or any other to match the 7 string)

the only thing would be complex voiced chords, the ones that need the high Gbe strings. As a baritone 6 string the strings intervals would be different.

Only reason to have a 7 string is to keep your soloing palette as you are used to on a 6 string.

Reason why Misha says that is because they tune their 7s different to their 6s and to their 8s. So each instrument would give you a different vibe to play. Plus they do play complex voiced chords on the high strings, they dont really do much power chords like other metal genres. So in a way each guitar would be different for them to write stuff even if they are tuned the same

AT the end of the day is how comfortable you are with the instrument. I feel more comfortable playing a 5 string bass, even if Im only playing 4 string bass music. Plus it gives me the advantage to play the stuff on a different part of the neck if I want to. I could play F in the 5th string for a lower feel/tone note and one that might be closer to whats next without having to shift my hands across the neck.

I know because the nature of the instrument and the music played with it, a 5 string bass makes more sense to have than a 7 string. But still the same principal applies. I like it better, even when I do not "need it" so all my basses are 5 strings


----------



## odibrom (May 15, 2017)

The difference between a 6 and a 7 string guitar are 5 miserable notes (2 and 1/2 tones) on the standard tunning. So what's the advantage on the 7 stringers over the 6s besides those extra 5 notes? To me is the possibility to achieve a bigger range in any given riff on the same fretting hand position and without having to run the entire fretboard. This and obviously lots of more chords options.

I have one 6 stringer (my oldest guitar) 5x 7 stringers (one acoustic) and one 8 stringer. 90% of my of my plying time I'm on 7s. Everything I play on the 6 I play on the 7s, the opposite I cannot say true because of those 5 notes difference.

I think that, though it may be trendy that way, a Guitar is just a Guitar, doesn't mean any musical genre. BB King played "Vs" back in the days. IF you choose your gear carefully, you can go anywhere you want, so I'd say KEEP your guitar, no matter what happens in the school you're at. If for any reason your teacher says differently, then he might be a little close minded... Obviously a 7 string solid body won't give the tone of an hollow body guitar (no matter the number of strings), but the focus on schools is the music per se, not necessarily the sound tool, right?

I used to teach art at middle/high schools and Drawing at College (unemployed at the moment) and obviously I had to ask for tools for the job. I could not evaluate the student's works based on the quality of their paints, brushes, papers sheets or pencils... so this just to make an analogy...


----------



## couverdure (May 15, 2017)

Stephen Carpenter plays his old 6-string songs with two high Es on his 7-strings because it feels more comfortable for his big hands. You could try doing that unless you have trouble with the extra string on the higher range or you want some kind of tone that you couldn't find on most 7s.


----------



## Andromalia (May 15, 2017)

I only have one 7 string guitar, I use it when I need 7 strings only, which is not often. Plus, my technique having been forged by playing Metallica songs when I was a beginner, I find it pretty hard to play 6 string songs on a 7 as all you get is the unnecessary hassle of having a "dead" string you have to avoid. That's why I have many guitars, I don't need to make compromises.


----------



## sevenfoxes (May 15, 2017)

I started with a 6, then only played a 7 for a very long time. Now I play both. The conclusion that I came to is that I play a 6 string very differently than a 7, which really effects the sound. I agree with Misha. The feel alone is different enough to make it a very seperate instrument. The feel is everything for me when playing.


----------



## Kaff (May 16, 2017)

Good points all around!

Actually the guitar school I'm in encourage me to explore more of the seventh string in say scale playing, the only thing I can't change too much is my tuning since the tabs are written for a standard 6string.

The more I think about this, the more convinced I am that I don't need a 6st. I'm so used to the 7st feel by now. Plus the extra string doesn't bother me when playing 6st stuff - if anything I think it'll improve my technique cause it makes me pick and fret the low E more accurately than I'd need to on a 6st.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 23, 2017)

I got my first 7-string this year. Way more comfortable for me and enjoyable to play than any 6-string I've ever touched. Not sure if I will bother to keep my 6-strings.


----------



## chopeth (May 23, 2017)

I started with sixers, then bought a 7 stringer 5 years ago, at the beginning I liked it moderately and combined using my 6 and 7 same amount of time. Then I started playing with a band, using my 7s, now I only want to play those and I almost have to force myself playing my 6s, because I love those instruments and don't want to sell them though they don't get much play anymore. It depends on your moment. I've also toyed with the idea of getting an 8 string, but I guess I'm much in love with 7s and don't feel the need for more guitars since, (stupid me), I suffer from having guitars that don't get much play time.


----------



## Kaff (May 23, 2017)

I've now moved on from GASing for a 6 string.. Now I'm GASing for another 7string instead .

...or maybe an eight string because... well.. more is more.


----------



## Drew (May 23, 2017)

Kaff said:


> So my question is: would I benefit from getting a 6-string guitar instead of another 7-string and if so, why?



Well, as far as technique goes, for the most part anything you can do on a 6 you can do on a seven. Some things are _easier_ on a 6 - for example, Jimi-style thumb-over-neck chordal stuff is easier on a 6, and if you're doing a lot of "Pride and Joy" type aggressive blues riffing in E, you certainly have a lot more leeway on your picking technique on a 6 than a 7. But for the most part, you're in the clear. 

The main reasons for owning a six, though, are two fold, I think: 

1) There are a lot of options for six strings that are difficult to find in a seven. The number of true seven-string Stratocaster-style guitars is extremely limited, for example. Ditto with Telecasters or Les Pauls - if you like the sound of a 24 3/4" mahogany singlecut, that's a sound you'll have few choices to get out of a production seven. 

2) Arguably just as importantly - I feel like I play and phrase a little differently on different guitars, so picking up a six string seems to push me in a little different direction than a 7. 

So, I'd say that you can do anything you can on a six string on a seven (and the reverse is NOT true, incidentally), but it certainly doesn't HURT to have a six lying around either.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 24, 2017)

I've played 7-string guitars exclusively for about 6 years now. The only 6 I own is my acoustic.

The biggest issue I've found with owing only 7-string guitars has been with teaching. I don't do a lot of teaching, but when I do... 100% of the time the student is a 6-string player, and that extra low string totally messes with their mind. Simply telling a beginner to "just ignore my lowest string" doesn't cut it.

But, if you're not planning to do any teaching, that's a non-issue for you.


----------

